

Drop.js — The most powerful dropdown library yet - afschwartz
http://github.hubspot.com/drop/docs/welcome/?hn

======
sdegutis
Could just be me, but the animation on the Share button feels like it takes a
really long time which is making my OCD cringe.

~~~
afschwartz
Thanks for the feedback!

It uses a lot of `transform: translate`s so it can jitter if your GPU is taxed
(or if your CPU is taxed and your browser doesn't accelerate).

The duration is supposed to be 500ms though. I agree that's a little slow. I
dropped it down to 360ms:
[https://github.com/HubSpot/drop/commit/10d1b0b324c1538bc46ee...](https://github.com/HubSpot/drop/commit/10d1b0b324c1538bc46eef6efecc014905f37547)

Let me know what you think!

~~~
sdegutis
No problem. But I recommend you don't take my feedback too seriously. I rarely
know what I actually want, and I change my mind all the time.

Also I was glad to see that your library knows how to handle quick successive
mouse-hover/unhovers. That's an easy one to neglect.

Overall, pretty cool. Glad you're doing what you can to make the software
world a better place :)

